
Why can’t we hate men? - BaronVonSteuben
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-cant-we-hate-men/2018/06/08/f1a3a8e0-6451-11e8-a69c-b944de66d9e7_story.html
======
cautionarytale
Dupe. Quite a hateful screed, but it's somewhat heartening to see the
virtually complete lack of support for it on Twitter.

~~~
BaronVonSteuben
Yes, much agreed. Would you mind linking me to the original thread (if you
still have a link handy)? I'd love to participate in the discussion.

Edit: found it :-)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17286689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17286689)

